# SQL-Abfrage



## bandy (13. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe in der Tabelle "kunde" eine Spalte (Column) "name", welche verschiedene Namen enthaelt von Kunden. Manche kommen mehrmals vor manche einmalig. Gesucht wird SQL-Anweisung, die diese Namen die einmalig vorkommen ausgibt und dann eine SQL-Anweisung die die Anzahl verschiedener Namen ausgibt, also jeder Name der mehrmahls vorkommt, soll nur einmal ausgegeben werden, jemand ne Idee?:bahnhof:

Ich weiss nur wie man diese Spalte komplett ausgibt:


```
SELECT name FROM kunde
```


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Sep 2011)

bandy hat gesagt.:


> also jeder Name der mehrmahls vorkommt, soll nur einmal ausgegeben werden, jemand ne Idee?



SQL DISTINCT


----------



## Spin (13. Sep 2011)

Moin,

schau mal hier : SQL DISTINCT
schau mal hier : SQL GROUP BY

Und auf gehts : Query feuern ^^.

grüße spin


----------



## bandy (14. Sep 2011)

Spin hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> schau mal hier : SQL DISTINCT
> schau mal hier : SQL GROUP BY
> ...




Hallo,

Danke fuer die Links, der erste war zutreffend :applaus:, der zweite leider nicht:shock:


Versuche noch einmal zu erklaeren was ich noch suche.

Ich habe eine Tabelle "namen" mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
Berger
Meyer
Beyer
Meyer
Schmitt
Meyer
Schmitt
Beyer
Mueller
```

Nun sollen mit SQL-Anweisung nur die Namen ausgegeben werden, die nur einmal vorkommen. Das sind dann in diesem Fall folgende:


```
Berger
Mueller
```

:rtfm:


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2011)

group by hätte schon geholften, vor allem jetzt noch mit Zusatz 'HAVING count(*) = 1'

SQL: HAVING Clause


----------

